# Rights and luffing sails



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All, I seem to remember that many years ago, a boat sitting on a race course with her sails flapping in the breeze, so that they were not "full and drawing" had no rights.

I was just reviewing the rules and I can't find this rule. Now it seems that the only time a luffing boat has no rights is during a tack, from the time the boom crosses the centerline to the time the boat is on a close hauled course. And even then, its not clear to me that the sails have to be full to be on a close hauled course.

Have things changed, or am I just not looking hard enough?


----------



## maxmunger (Dec 29, 2005)

I think you should be looking under the rules for an obstruction!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Is the boat head to wind, or just have the sheets blown? 

Luffing doesn't negate the fact they're on starboard and the overtaking boat must keep clear. Luffing at a start is an easy way to hold your spot in a competative OD fleet and used quite often.


----------



## SeanConnett (Apr 20, 2007)

Jarcher - Are you asking from a racing stand point or a regular rules of the road situation?


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

zz4gta said:


> Is the boat head to wind, or just have the sheets blown?
> 
> Luffing doesn't negate the fact they're on starboard and the overtaking boat must keep clear. Luffing at a start is an easy way to hold your spot in a competative OD fleet and used quite often.


He was not heat to wind, just had his sheets out and sails flogging.

It seems like a poor strategy, I like to hit the line at full speed when I start. But it used to be, a luffing boat had no rights.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

maxmunger said:


> I think you should be looking under the rules for an obstruction!


What would the obstruction be?


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

SeanConnett said:


> Jarcher - Are you asking from a racing stand point or a regular rules of the road situation?


Raceing...


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

jarcher said:


> He was not heat to wind, just had his sheets out and sails flogging.
> 
> It seems like a poor strategy, I like to hit the line at full speed when I start. But it used to be, a luffing boat had no rights.


Idealy, full speed is great. But most of the time there are too many boats to get that kind of position and clean air. On a very crowded line, blowing the sheet may be the only way to stay on the first row. Only thing you could do about it, is sail under them and try calling them up, but then you would've overtaken from astern and have no rights.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

zz4gta said:


> Only thing you could do about it, is sail under them and try calling them up, but then you would've overtaken from astern and have no rights.


Well it was pretty easy to duck around him and harden up at the gun. He was practically sitting still, so all I had do do was come up to my proper course (right at the gun) and give him enough room - well, to sit still without hitting me I guess


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea, when there's room on the line, there's no reason to be dead in the water, you're supposed to sheet in ~10-15 second early to accelorate but I guess they forgot that part! Now when you have a OD fleet with 40+ boats, you start to see a real fight for the front row, as the second row will have choppy water, and really bad air.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

To answer your original question... things have changed. Forget what you thought was the case "many years ago". Your sails could be luffing while you are on port or starboard tack - with the attendant implications. Your sails do not have to be filled for you to be on one tack or the other. Look at the definition of being on a tack- it's your windward side, regardless of how your sails are trimmed. If you are tacking, you have to keep clear of other boats, but that's not because your sails are luffing, it's because you're tacking.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, and I saw that you can now be head to wind, and if you were on a starboard tack before you got that way you're still on a starboard tack.


----------



## tap (Apr 1, 2009)

Once you pass head to wind you have no rights under rule 13, until you reach a close-hauled course. I'm not entirely sure what constitutes a closed hauled course. Must your sails be trimmed properly or is it simply the boat's course that matters?



zz4gta said:


> sail under them and try calling them up, but then you would've overtaken from astern and have no rights.


What rule is that from? Rule 17 only prevents a leeward boat that acquire overlap from astern from sailing above her proper course, but a boat has no proper course before the race starts.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

tap said:


> Once you pass head to wind you have no rights under rule 13, until you reach a close-hauled course. I'm not entirely sure what constitutes a closed hauled course. Must your sails be trimmed properly or is it simply the boat's course that matters?
> 
> What rule is that from? Rule 17 only prevents a leeward boat that acquire overlap from astern from sailing above her proper course, but a boat has no proper course before the race starts.


Correct, the way I wrote it is confusing. There's no proper course before the start, but as soon as the gun goes off, you can't sail above your proper course.


----------

